# Green Forest, Arkansas OIS of EDP with a Machete



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Time for a new radio system. 






Green Forest, Arkansas — A 34-year-old man was fatally shot by a police officer in Green Forest Saturday after he approached the officer with a knife, according to a news release from the Arkansas State Police. Shortly before 8 AM a Green Forest police officer was dispatched to an apartment at 408 South Thorne Avenue. Three roommates of Maung Tway, 34, of Green Forest, reported to police that Tway was creating a disturbance and asked police to remove him from the apartment. As a police officer asked Tway to step-out of his bedroom, Tway opened the door wielding a large knife. The officer ordered Tway to drop the knife, but Tway continued to approach the police officer brandishing the knife. Despite the officer’s continued commands for Tway to drop the knife and stop, Tway still moved toward the officer who then fired his pistol wounding Tway. Tway was transported to a Berryville hospital where he died.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Holy shit!


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Sooty said:


> Holy shit!


"Last unit your radio is about R1.. please repeat"


----------

